# Fragen zu Index.htm auf meinem Server



## michi_pc (1. Februar 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich habe jetzt meinen Rechner mal kurz zum Server gemacht   Jetzt möchte ich gern meine HP auf dem Server Hosten. Aber, immer wenn ich meine Index.htm in die Zeile Schreibe:

ftp://169.254.37.115/index.htm (das ist sie) sagt er mir immer, Seite kann nicht gefunden werden! So, jetzt habe ich ein Benutzerkonto, mit Passwort. Ich möchte das gern so machen, das alle Leute, die auf meinem Server gehen, ohne Passwort auf die HP kommen! Aber, wie mache ich das? Habt ihr einen Rat für mich?

Danke jetzt schon


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Februar 2004)

Falls du den Apache als 	WebServer benutzt, such da mal in der httpd.conf die Zeilen:

```
<IfModule mod_dir.c>
    DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm
</IfModule>
```
Die stehen dort normalerweiser drinnen, mit vorangestellten Rauten #.
Entferne die Rauten und starte den Apache neu... das sollte es schon gewesen sein.
Warum du allerdings den Server mit ftp://.... ansteuerst, weiss ich nicht....ne HTTP-Server steuert man mit http:// an.


----------



## michi_pc (1. Februar 2004)

Danke. Apache habe ich nicht. Wo bekommt man sowas her? 

Nun, wenn ich http://dann die IP eingebe, findet er nichts. Nur wenn ich mit ftp: an die Sache gehe, kann ich auf meinen Server! 

Ist das normal?   Sorry, habe von Serven nulllllll Ahnung


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Februar 2004)

Du brauchst halt einen HTTP-Server... allgemein "Webserver" genannt.
Den Apache findest du unter www.apache.org nehm aber Version 1.3 .... der 2er ist ,soweit ich weiss, noch nicht ganz ausgereift.


----------



## michi_pc (1. Februar 2004)

Gut, den habe ich jetzt. Aber, wie ich sehe, ist das Ding recht schwirig einzustellen. Habe zwar die Index.html datei gefunden, da wo steht, das alles erfolgreich sei! Hm... jetzt muss ich mich da druch hauen, um zu sehen, wie ich dem Sage, das meine IP (also http://meineIP) die Addy ist ^^ Ob ich das schaffe


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Februar 2004)

> jetzt muss ich mich da druch hauen, um zu sehen, wie ich dem Sage, das meine IP (also http://meineIP) die Addy ist


 ....
das musst du dem Apache nicht sagen.... dem ist egal, wie man ihn findet....

damit er gefunden wird, muss deine IP im Netz bekannt und erreichbar sein.... wenn du keine feste IP hast, geht das allerdings nicht ohne Weiteres.


----------



## michi_pc (1. Februar 2004)

Also, bräuchte ich ne Feste IP! Hm... habe ja schon einen Anbieter gefunden, der dies machen kann. Allerdings alles auf Englisch (die HP) Mal sehen, was ich da so machen werde ^^ Bzw. ob ich mir ne Feste IP bei diesen Anbieter holen werde, oder bei der T-Com 

THX


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. Februar 2004)

Naja...wenn du das Geld übrig hast, hol dir ne feste IP...die gibts nicht für umsonst  

Ansonsten gibt es Anbieter, welche dir eine dynamische Weiterleitung zu deinem Server ermöglichen... du wärst dann statt über die IP über eine Subdomain erreichbar... auch wenn die IP wechselt.

Nen Bekannter von mir hat da mit xipx gute Erfahrungen gemacht... umsonst ist' auch


----------



## michi_pc (5. Februar 2004)

Danke für den Link!  

Mal sehen, wenn ich endlich mal wieder Zeit habe, mache ich das wohl


----------

